# Plates and glasses



## helloegypt (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi all,
does anybody know where I can find nive plates and glasses
in the Mohandessin/Zamalek area?
Thank you so much!!
L


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

In Mohandiseen there is an Omar Effendi on Ahmed Orabi Street although it is not very cheap as I believe the prices are state controlled. There are also loads of shops on Gameat El Dawal al Arabiya (Arab League St) and I have bought household items at some of the markets around there. Otherwise I would usually head out to Citystars if I can't find what I am looking for in Mohandiseen


----------

